# Making Paper From Cotton Rags



## donniej

Step one, cut the rags into small pieces and break them down into pulp.  I tried this is a blender but it didn't work.  It chopped it up OK but wouldn't get it fine enough to be "pulp".  I then tried sulfuric acid, which did break it down but also turned it dark brown.  I then tried 50% sulfuric acid but in the past 12 hours it hasn't done too much.  Lye/water did little.  I tried to use a food processor but it's my GF's and she was *not* happy about me using it for this   

I've come to the conclusion that I need a mechanical device to beat or grind the fabric into pulp.  I'm currently considering methods to do this, but I'm only doing it for fun and don't want to spend too much time or money on it.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## valor

Well, when I was considering doing this, I didn't have a mechanical idea in mind, but if you don't mind some manual labor, my idea was a tub like you get for kids toys or something equally deep and a kids plastic baseball bat. I thought that it would mash it sufficiently to break up the fibers and give me a good work out while I'm at it.    It reminds me of those things used to mash taro root, I think.

I don't know, it might not be worth it and it might be a little silly, but it's my 2 cents. Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## nursenancy

What about an old fashioned meat grinder?  You may have to do it more than once, but I bet it would work.


----------



## lovetosoap

Whenever I made paper, I just used dryer lint. Make sure the lint is 100%
cotton though.  
Unless you unravel the threads, I do not know of a way to break it down.


I have also used cotton bolls.


----------



## Mom210

The dryer lint works well...I have used it many times. I usualy use the lint from a towel load , if anyone in the house has long hair , you should probably check it for hairs first , hairs can really make a mess out of it. gl


----------



## Lindy

I had heard/read somewhere that you could make it cutting the pieces small and using the food processor, then after you can add botanicals to it, lay the "mush/mash" onto a silk screen to let the water drain out.  Once it's semi dry you're supposed to put in under something heavy to smooth the fibres leaving it for 24 - 48 hours.  Then you hang it over a lint to let it finish drying.  It's something I have always been interseted in trying but haven't gotten to yet....


----------

